# A router table for a compact router - ??



## woodweasel (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm new to woodworking and just getting started making some small wood items at my sister's request. I have a PC 690, a De Walt D26670 compact router, a few other WW tools and very limited space. After making a few fences to work with the De Walt, I came upon some advice that it's better to bring the wood to the tool rather than vice versa. So, I'm now thinking about making a router table for the De Walt. In your experience, I'm wondering if this is a silly idea for a laminate trimmer? Would it be better to make a table for the PC? (even though a this point I have used the compact much more than the bigger router). Any suggestions you have would be truly appreciated - thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lisa

I'm sure the DeWalt will work well in the router table.
You can pop it in and out of the table easy unlike the PC.

Amazon.com: DEWALT D26670 Laminate Trim Router: Home Improvement

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

===========



woodweasel said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new to woodworking and just getting started making some small wood items at my sister's request. I have a PC 690, a De Walt D26670 compact router, a few other WW tools and very limited space. After making a few fences to work with the De Walt, I came upon some advice that it's better to bring the wood to the tool rather than vice versa. So, I'm now thinking about making a router table for the De Walt. In your experience, I'm wondering if this is a silly idea for a laminate trimmer? Would it be better to make a table for the PC? (even though a this point I have used the compact much more than the bigger router). Any suggestions you have would be truly appreciated - thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Lisa

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## woodweasel (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Bob ... my only issue now is, when I look at the base of the DeWalt compact, I don't see how I can secure it to the plate. Maybe I'm missing something, but it looks like I would have to drill "new" holes through it to attach it. If I figure that out, I've got it made  

JAMES - Thank you for your greeting and G'day to you as well!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Bob ... my only issue now is, when I look at the base of the DeWalt compact, I don't see how I can secure it to the plate. Maybe I'm missing something, but it looks like I would have to drill "new" holes through it to attach it. If I figure that out, I've got it made
> 
> JAMES - Thank you for your greeting and G'day to you as well!


I haven't got one of those but looking at the pics on the Amazon link, it appears to have 4 screws holding the plastic sub base on. If that is true, remove the sub base and use those holes. Longer screws may be necessary.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lisa

Very easy fix with the base plates below, just take off the base plate on the DeWalt and use it for a template, drill 4 holes and put in on the router..your done just that quick.. 

Amazon.com: Bosch PR010 Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: PORTER-CABLE 42186 5-3/4-Inch Router Sub-Base: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42188 2-1/2-Inch Hole Sub Base: Home Improvement

========



woodweasel said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Bob ... my only issue now is, when I look at the base of the DeWalt compact, I don't see how I can secure it to the plate. Maybe I'm missing something, but it looks like I would have to drill "new" holes through it to attach it. If I figure that out, I've got it made
> 
> JAMES - Thank you for your greeting and G'day to you as well!


----------



## woodweasel (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks again Bob ... funny thing, I JUST did exactly what you suggested here - and _then_ I saw your reply. Still, it's always good to get confirmation from a more experienced craftsman. And the plate turned out great, so onto completing the table now ...
Thanks for being so responsive - L.


----------

